# Canada issues first parent and grandparent super visa



## Rob5

Myparents are applying for Canadian Super Visa. I have some questions about that. 

-Can they come to Canada on normal visitor visa and later if they want to, apply for supervisa when in Canada? 

-Can they buy insurance from their home country or they have to buy this 1 year insurance from Canadian company? 

Thanks


----------

